# Outdoor kitchens and front ends



## krsmitty (Jun 24, 2013)

My brother has a new Jayco with the outdoor kitchen. Does anyone have any extended experience with them? Problems with the wood, rust etc.?

For you TT owners...Any experience or heard anything if there is any difference in towing/mpg between TT's with the flatter front end and the newer ones with the more rounder aerodynamic front ends?

Thanks,


----------



## cathybcaroll (Oct 10, 2013)

Now the outdoor kitchen trend has been on the rise most people like it to install because these kitchens make social gatherings more vibrant and entertaining for your family as when they are just a few steps away from house while spending the night outside in the fresh air with close friend and family.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 10, 2013)

my outside kitchen are my grills. I have 3, electric, gas, charcoal. But that just me, I have seem many of the unit on the outside of the TT. I would think most would enjoy them.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 10, 2013)

The rounder aerodynamic front ends will help with MPG IMO.   Also makes handling a little better JMO.


----------



## Bobj 616 (Dec 23, 2014)

It only makes sense that a rounded front would be better . Compare pulling a flat wall into the wind with pulling a smooth ball. (JMO no scientific evidence was noted in this post. )


----------



## capsfloyd (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a flagstaff  with flat . A friend  has the windjammer 
.not much difference  when your pulling 7,000 lbs. Maybe 1 mpg .


----------



## capsfloyd (Nov 15, 2015)

My Flagstaff has the full size outside kitchen . Swing out grill , microwave,  sink, cabinets.  Love ours cook on it all the time


----------

